# Grape Vine Supplier



## FechterNector (May 8, 2017)

Does anybody have a recommendation for grape vine supplier? I'm looking for 12 La Crescent and 15 Petite Pearl vines for my backyard. They'll probably have to be shipped so bare root is fine. I called northeast vine supply but it seems like they only deal with commercial growers. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## grapeman (May 8, 2017)

Double A Vineyard near Buffalo will fix you right up as long as they haven't run out yet. They will sell any amount you need but there is a pretty good price break at 25 and even better at 50. That is for the whole order so yours would fit the 25.


----------



## ibglowin (May 8, 2017)

Correct me if I am wrong but Double A (while they do sell everything else practically) they do not sell Petite Pearl.



grapeman said:


> Double A Vineyard near Buffalo will fix you right up as long as they haven't run out yet. They will sell any amount you need but there is a pretty good price break at 25 and even better at 50. That is for the whole order so yours would fit the 25.


----------



## TonyR (May 8, 2017)

This is were i got my Petite Pearl from

Dell Schott
Bevens Creek Vineyard and Nursery

Goggle it


----------



## grapeman (May 9, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but Double A (while they do sell everything else practically) they do not sell Petite Pearl.


 

You are correct Mike. I guess I read the post too quickly.


----------



## MeadowStationVines (May 9, 2017)

There's a link to this supplier on Tom's site.
http://www.petitepearlgrape.com/
I have never used them but they list a per vine price so I would assume they would sell retail.


----------



## ibglowin (May 9, 2017)

Just curious, If this is such a crazy great new variety why does Double A not carry it for sale?


----------



## MeadowStationVines (May 9, 2017)

My guess is that Tom has not allowed them to start selling it yet but that is just a total guess. I have read some good stuff about that grape in a few places and saw some folks selling the wine online.m Maybe I will order a bottle or two and see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## Masbustelo (May 9, 2017)

The Petite Pearl is under licensing agreements. I think only three outlets are allowed to sell it at this time. It is a new cultivar to the market and has been available in relatively small numbers.


----------



## GreginND (May 9, 2017)

Actually Petite Pearl and more (Crimson Pearl TP-2-1-17 and Verona TP-1-1-34) may now be available in Canada and from Washington. The website hasn't been update recently but there were more coming on board.

http://www.petitepearlplus.com/purchase-vines.html


----------



## GreginND (May 9, 2017)

Frankly, Crimson Pearl grows better and is more hardy than Petite Pearl and makes a great wine.


----------



## ibglowin (May 9, 2017)

I am definitely having some issues with this statement:

*Culture*
*Petite Pearl establishes itself quickly in the vineyard with limited cropping in the third year. ......*

Everybody I have spoken to said it does nothing in the first 3 years. Very slow to establish.


----------



## TonyR (May 9, 2017)

I had a small crop the 3rd year enough to make 2 gal, 4th year got frozen out on 2 jun, the 5th year made 13 gal. Petite Pearl.


----------



## Masbustelo (May 9, 2017)

I would say that the Petite Pearl are site specific regarding growth and development. Mine grew to ten feet height last year and filled in the trellis nicely. They were very small plants I set about May 1st. They are growing aggressively this spring. We have had cold temperatures with soil temps last week of 45 degrees. I am in Northern Illinois w fertile loess soil.


----------



## Masbustelo (May 9, 2017)

In defense of the petite Pearl slow to establish, here is what mine did in 4 months last year.


----------



## ibglowin (May 9, 2017)

Not really a fair comparison IMHO. Planting up next to a house where it gets extra warmth and protection from the elements year round.



Masbustelo said:


> In defense of the petite Pearl slow to establish, here is what mine did in 4 months last year.


----------



## Masbustelo (May 10, 2017)

I have more plants that are not near a house that I am starting this year. I worked 1/6 of a cubic yard of wood chips into the soil to retard plant vigor. The Petite Pearl are growing gangbusters. The plants in the picture were severely affected by residual herbicide in the soil last spring. After the herbicide degraded the plants recovered and made the pictured growth.


----------



## grapeman (May 10, 2017)

It is almost like there are two strains of Petite Pearl out there. I first planted Petite Pearl 6 or 7 years ago. When I received them they were in the little white paper bands. They were so small and it was so late (July) that I put them in a nursery I grow vine starts in. They just did not grow like all my other vines have. Two years ago we took some cuttings, started them and planted in my most vigorous vineyard to test them. As of this spring, they have grown to be a foot tall and miniscule cane size. This is the same vineyard that 7 other varieties have all grown like gangbusters. I used the excavator this spring and ripped the 50 vines I had put in the nursery so many years ago. 

Meanwhile I get reports of very vigorous growth of Petite Pearl. One case in point There is a new startup vineyard and winery in the area that reports very vigorous growth of their PP. The same vineyard has had less than robust growth of the rest of their vines. They can't believe the size of my vines that are similar in age to theirs. So are all these Petite Pearl vines the same or is there two sports of them? Who knows for sure but I won't be planting any more of the slow growing ones I got first. I may see about getting some bare root ones being planted lately to see how they grow.


----------



## Masbustelo (May 10, 2017)

Grapeman Thanks for weighing in. My concern is that Tom Plocher has spent perhaps 20 years and much $ developing this cultivar. I wouldn't like to see the reputation of this strain harmed by urban lore that may be quite untrue.


----------

